
Towards a dynamic multiscale personal information space - ncmd
https://dl.acm.org/doi/abs/10.1145/3397537.3397542
======
ncmd
A visionary paper synthesizing Alan Kay, Bret Victor, and recent research in
visualization and computational notebooks. "Rethink[ing] the nature of
information".

